# Cannot Create Audio Capture Filter



## aldeberan (Oct 23, 2012)

I am using a DELL XPS M1710 running vista w/sp 1&2. When I turn on my external HP web cam I get a msg box stating "Cannot Create Audio Capture Filter". Can anyone instruct me how to capture sound as well as video with my web cam? Thank you in advance.

Aldeberan :banghead:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

1) reinstall/update the audio drivers

2) uninstall / reboot / install the HP cam software


----------

